# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból, puchnięcie stawów, brak diagnozy

## kasiula08

Witam,
Piszę w sprawie mojego męża. Jesteśmy już u kresu sił. W czerwcu 2016r zaczął boleć go prawy łokieć, miał problem z wyprostowaniem ręki. RTG nic nie wykazało. Minęło po paru tygodniach ale przeniosło się na palce prawej dłoni (II i IV). Spuchły kostki, bolały, miał problem z zaciśnięciem pięści. Potem kolejno dochodził: ból bioder; ból, spuchnięte kostki u nóg oraz potworny ból pięt, ból i problem z zaciśnięciem pięści w lewej dłoni. Trwa to do dziś (marzec). Po wielokrotnych konsultacjach ortopedycznych (2 lekarzy), reumatologicznych (3 lekarzy), neurologicznych (1 lekarz), dermatologicznych (2 lekarzy) dwóch pobytach w szpitalu, krioterapii oraz serii badań nie mamy NIC. Żadnego punktu zaczepienia. Wypis ze szpitala z datą 01.05.2017 r. rozpoznanie: spondyloartropatia seronegatywna niezróżnicowana; reaktywne zapalenie stawów - podejrzenie. Wypis aktualny z datą 24.02.2017 rr rozpoznanie: spondyloartropatia seronegatywna niezróżnicowana, zapalenie wielostawowe.
Wyniki badań w normie: mocz, dna moczanowa, czynnik reumatoidalny, anty CCP, próby wątrobowe, TSH, borelioza metodą ELISA, bakterie: chlamydia, yersinia enterocolitica itd...
Jedynie utrzymujący się stan zapalny: CRP 2,69; OB 45.
Sterydy, antybiotyki, nic nie pomaga. Aktualnie mąż bierze Metotab 20mg raz na tydzien (w sobotę przyjmie dopiero 6 dawkę), Ac.Folici, Metypred, Biofenac, Nolpaza. 
Przy wypisie ordynator oddziału powiedziała wprost: "leczymy Pana w ciemno, nie wiemy na co Pan choruje".
Nie spodziewam się tu diagnozy. Podpowiedzcie coś po prostu...Gdzie się udać, w którym kierunku. Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## kasiula08

Zapomniałam dodać, że po kilkudziesięciu minutach prowadzenia auta drętwieją mu nogi.
W tym samym czasie mąż zaczął budować dom, myśleliśmy, że moze się przeciążył. Niestety, odpoczynek zimą nie pomógł, było tylko gorzej. 
Mąż ma 34 lata

----------


## kasiula08

Zapomniałam dodać, że po kilkudziesięciu minutach prowadzenia auta drętwieją mu nogi.
W tym samym czasie mąż zaczął budować dom, myśleliśmy, że moze się przeciążył. Niestety, odpoczynek zimą nie pomógł, było tylko gorzej. 
Mąż ma 34 lata

----------


## stalker8

W takim razie... Objaw drętwienia taki jak Pani opisuje, miałem przy prowadzeniu samochodu (co miało miejsce sporadycznie) gdy byłem bardzo młody; trwało przez długie lata - właśnie po kilkudziesięciu minutach. Pewnie mam nadal, ale już nie prowadzę i nie będę. Wydaje mi się, że trzeba by wzmocnić mięśnie - zauważyłem, że gdy zacząłem regularnie ćwiczyć w domu, to ból i drętwienie podczas jazdy pojawiały się później. I również wydaje mi się, że to przez stres.

----------


## kasiula08

A co z pozostałymi objawami? Miał je Pan? Jaka jest diagnoza?

----------


## stalker8

Kasiula08 - zobacz proszę moją reputację tutaj, czy warto mnie tytułować "Pan", czego chyba nie chcę, ale na wstępie - bardzo mi miło, że się ktoś do mnie odezwał.
Ja przecież tu nieraz pisałem - że i pięty, i dłonie, biodra to nie wiem...  - mnie wszystko boli, a w tej chwili kręgosłup, że... - ale tabletki już zaczynają działać. U mnie to jest zzsk - takie właśnie daje objawy, jak Pani pisze, ale wiele chorób, o ile wiem, może mieć podobne - np. Borelioza, którą jak czytałem z odnośnika z innego forum, można wykryć najpewniej tylko przez badanie płynu mózgowo-rdzeniowego, metodą którą wykonują to chyba tylko w jednym miejscu - daję link, ale żeby nie było, że robię reklamę...

_→kleszcz-choroby.pl/borelioza-krok-po-kroku?start=15_

Sam tez miałem z płynu robione, ale nie takie, więc pewności zdaje się nie ma, czy i to ze mną nie jest...

Chyba te bóle stawów rąk, ramiennych; to przez ćwiczenia, które wykonywałem źle, ze zbyt dużym obciążeniem. W 2011 - przez grę na instrumencie jakby...
Pamiętam, że gdy byłem młody, ból w stawach dłoni pojawiał się po pracy, np. w mokrych rękawicach na zimnie. Albo moczeniu w zimnej wodzie... - kartofle... Już w szkole średniej to się zdarzało, ale bardzo rzadko.

Jakieś trzy tygodnie temu - próba ćwiczeń hantlą i siniaczek - jakby pęknięte naczynko, na samym środku dłoni - ból stawu pod spodem, tam gdzie się zaczyna palec, bardzo gwałtowny, zelżał po chwili, potem parę godzi, dni... - własnie takie miewałem w młodości; przy pukaniu do drzwi na przykład, zimą... (dygresja).

Stopy... - być może też, jeśli się zastanowić. Robiłem jeszcze niedawno wspięcia na palce, wykroki. No i jakie mam, to linkowałem tu zdjęcie - deformacja, złe obuwie przez lata, no i wada kręgosłupa - przesunięcie środka ciężkości?  = płaskostopie poprzeczne. Doczytałem się, że trzeba ćwiczyć mięśnie piszczelowe...? - O lata za późno.

Teraz Aclexa (już 25 tabletek wziąłem bez dnia przerwy) i ból w stawach obwodowych się zmniejszył, ale też zaprzestałem ćwiczeń... Natomiast ból kręgosłupa: - i ćwiczenia, i teraz ich brak... zaburzenie psychiczne, tryb życia wyniszczający, siedzący; jest to ból, zgaduję, że korzeniowy - nasila się przy gwałtowniejszych ruchach, znam to już dokładnie... Doprowadzam się do takich stanów, potem wezmę w garść... trwa to od dawna, jak łapię takie doły... Motywacją wtedy jest chyba jedynie to, że tabletki kosztują i szybko się kończą; do tego diclofenak powoduje ból żołądka - tym bardziej chcę go odstawić, przejść na słabiej działający, ale łagodniejszy. ...Na którym wytrzymywałem trzy tygodnie i znowu; gdybym wiedział jak ćwiczyć, to może byłoby lepiej. Ale ja nie chcę wiedzieć, ja się w ten sposób, to jest mój nałóg, samogwałt; nie chciałem się pogodzić z tym, że nie mogę więcej osiągnąć z tym co mam; nerwica może... kto to wie.

----------

